
Bitcoin is 10 years old: This is how it began and where it's headed - mbgaxyz
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018/10/bitcoin-is-ten-years-old-this-is-how-it-began-and-where-its-headed
======
abrkn
Bitcoin Cash is doing another controversial hard fork on November 15th:
[https://github.com/bitcoincashorg/bitcoincash.org/blob/maste...](https://github.com/bitcoincashorg/bitcoincash.org/blob/master/spec/2018-nov-
upgrade.md)

